# Massey Ferguson 282 - What Do You Know About Them??



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

A friend of mine has a MF282 for sale. 4 cylinder diesel, about 65ish PTO, diesel, made in Mexico.

What do you know about this model tractor? Anyone owned or operated one?

Thanks!


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

According to tractordata.com it's a 4 cylinder Perkins and a 4x2 trans. Probably still the same drivetrain they used for so many years in other models I would guess. Never been around one. Just guessing


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would think capability wise a Massey 282 would compare real similar to a Massey 275 and to a slightly lesser extent even a Massey 265 would be somewhat close . Gobs more opinions out there to be heard on a 275 or 265.

Now as for reliability I have no idea if quality wise the Massey Mexican made tractors of that era were of equal quality to Massey tractors made elsewhere, If your friend has had it a while and not had any issues then it is likely okay especially if the price is fair.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Dont mean to derail your thread, but what is a massey 299? Farm my dad managed years ago, before my dad left he got a screaming deal on a new MF 299 I think the deal was traded 10k$ worth of pecans for a new one. 
Asked current manager of the farm is that tractor was still there and he said they still use it daily and that it must have over 30,000 hrs. Cant even tractor data a MF299 but my dad has a polaroid picture of it they day he got it. What is a 299? Dad says he thought 100pto hp?

Tractor came from dealer out of mexico.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

299 is on tractor data.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

8350HiTech said:


> 299 is on tractor data.


With next to no info.


----------

